# Throttle body spacer - anyone fitted one ?



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi from Australia.

Has anyone fitted a Throttle Body Spacer to their exy or have any information on whether it gives the claimed increase in hp and tq. As I use my exy for off-road driving and will soon be going up another tyre size to help the clearance issues, I want to get some power back that larger tyres take away.

I have researched the U.S. QR25DE forums (our engine spec) and Spec-V forums (which shares the xtrail engine also) and this mod is very common, with most claiming better low down torque and smoother acceleration.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

bas said:


> Hi from Australia.
> 
> Has anyone fitted a Throttle Body Spacer to their exy or have any information on whether it gives the claimed increase in hp and tq. As I use my exy for off-road driving and will soon be going up another tyre size to help the clearance issues, I want to get some power back that larger tyres take away.
> 
> I have researched the U.S. QR25DE forums (our engine spec) and Spec-V forums (which shares the xtrail engine also) and this mod is very common, with most claiming better low down torque and smoother acceleration.


88pathoffroad has useful info on this forum. Search "throttle body and CAI".


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the Outlaw Engineering throttle body and intake manifold spacers on the X-Trail. They were easy to install, but I did not do back-to-back dyno pulls to see how much (if any) horsepower they were worth.

The reason I chose to buy them, was that I was removing my manifold assembly eitherways to get to the butterfly screws, so I decided to kill two birds with one stone. I also have a ported throttle body, and out of the three the porting made the most difference.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

So the ported throttle body gave the best result, what is it, how is this done and why is it better ?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

From wikipedia Throttle body - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Porting a throttle body is done by using a dremel and removing material from the diameter opening and exit. This increases air flow into the engine. A throttle body can also be match-ported to the intake manifold so air enters with the least interruption into the engine.

From your mod list on your signature, I say if you want more power to ditch the factory intake system for a CAI and also the factory exhaust manifold for a header.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> From your mod list on your signature, I say if you want more power to ditch the factory intake system for a CAI and also the factory exhaust manifold for a header.


Glad I wasn't the only one who said exactly the same thing to Brett


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, but the CAI is definitely out of the question. I spend too much time in the dirt and gravel and the risk of a hydro-lock would always be there. As for the header (extractors), they have been considered, but the $$$ seem a little too much at present. Looks like it's a port and polish for me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Brett, you can safely change the term CAI with a better one suited to your needs/adventures, it's called a Snorkel LOL 

Yes, these mods need $$$$ but what performance mod doesn't? It all depends on how far you wanna take this hobby to I guess and what are your personal motives and reasons for doing them.

I know mine for sure. hehehehe


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Jalal,
I would LOVE to add a 'raised CAI' (snorkle), but apart from a few DIY models out there, I haven't seen one I like. I was thinking about a short air ram, for the cooler months, but that is another thread (topic) all together.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Just installed a Kaos throttle body spacer in the exy and the difference is more than noticeable. It pulls better, revs lower at 100kph, but has more drive from lower gears. My air intake system is stock (apart from removing the resonators) and my headers/cat are stock. I have a cat-back dual exhuast system, but this device is unreal. I have previously installed the 'Hilcone' device, which was s**t. This is UNREAL.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree with Brett and I have fitted mine before he did LOL YES!! he difference is amazing in terms of power. No dyno runs to prove the gain, but it can certainly be felt across the entire RPM range.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I agree with Brett and I have fitted mine before he did LOL YES!! he difference is amazing in terms of power. No dyno runs to prove the gain, but it can certainly be felt across the entire RPM range.


Jalal, 

Do you have a link to the KAOS TB?

Thanks!

Eddie


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Eddie (and others),

There are several ways to purchase the tbs, either via Ebay or the Sentra forum. See below. The same guys owns both.

EBAY:
eBay Motors: SILVER SPEC V SENTRA 2.5L THROTTLE BODY SPACER (item 300083323852 end time Feb-26-07 13:37:11 PST)


SENTRA FORUM:
QR Throttle Body Spacer - b15sentra.net forums


Any questions can be directed to the manufacturer Vic, here:
[email protected]

I thoroughly recommend this product. It is awesome !!!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

bas said:


> Eddie (and others),
> 
> There are several ways to purchase the tbs, either via Ebay or the Sentra forum. See below. The same guys owns both.


Bas, thanks. I noticed from the pics on the site that this TBS has got an interesting variation on the helix.

The dyno test gains were impressive, but I am trying to find out why his stock SER only pulled 130+ horsepower when its factory spec is 165.

Please keep us posted of any MPG gains as well.

Eddie


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Bas, thanks. I noticed from the pics on the site that this TBS has got an interesting variation on the helix.
> 
> The dyno test gains were impressive, but I am trying to find out why *his stock SER only pulled 130+ horsepower when its factory spec is 165.*
> 
> ...


It's called driveline loss. Power sapped by the drivetrain (clutch, flywheel, axles) and rotating assemblies (accesorry pulleys, etc).


----------

